

Rubber duck debugging - negrit
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rubber_duck_debugging

======
nostrademons
This is one of the big advantages of pair programming and code reviews.

~~~
akent
Um. The idea of rubber duck debugging is that you talk it through yourself
_before_ wasting another developer's time, as most of the time you can work it
out on your own just by explaining the problem to an inanimate object.

~~~
swah
Its not the only reason people do pair programming, he's just saying that when
he's pair programming that is automatically solved.

